# Govt. Jobs (Civil Engineering) in Philadelphia area?



## GoLucky (Dec 29, 2009)

What are the chances of finding a governement job in Philadelphia general area? Any thoughts/ suggestions?


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

I know there are a lot of positions open in the Aberdeen Prooving Grounds but that is in northern Maryland near the bay. Probably an hour or less from Philadelphia.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

search on usajobs.gov


----------



## picusld (Dec 30, 2009)

DEEPTHI said:


> What are the chances of finding a governement job in Philadelphia general area? Any thoughts/ suggestions?


Move


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 4, 2010)

Or check cpol.army.mil for something at the Phillie District of the Corps of Engineers.


----------



## rppearso (Jan 4, 2010)

Do gov engineering jobs pay anything?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 5, 2010)

rppearso said:


> Do gov engineering jobs pay anything?


No we are all volunteer.

You can go to the OPM Site to see the 2010 pay scales. If your specific area is listed you can look up the locality pay scale for your region, otherwise you use the one towards the bottom for "Rest of United States".


----------



## picusld (Jan 7, 2010)

DEEPTHI said:


> What are the chances of finding a governement job in Philadelphia general area? Any thoughts/ suggestions?


I take it back...

The army, air force, navy, marines and coast guard are always hiring.


----------



## rppearso (Jan 11, 2010)

picusld said:


> DEEPTHI said:
> 
> 
> > What are the chances of finding a governement job in Philadelphia general area? Any thoughts/ suggestions?
> ...


I dont think that is nesscarily true, unless you are talking about enlistment but thats not engineering and even the AF was working to get people out. You can always sign up to be cannon fauder in the army which is not gov engineering jobs. I dont think you went through a BS degree and a PE to be cannon fauder lol, you could have done that right out of high school or to get yelled at like you are a 3 year old.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 11, 2010)

rppearso said:


> Do gov engineering jobs pay anything?


Mine does. And I'm sure it's a lot more than the unemployment I'd probably be getting now if I had stayed in the job I had before.


----------



## rppearso (Jan 12, 2010)

Mary :D said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > Do gov engineering jobs pay anything?
> ...


Yea thats a really sad reality and makes someone want to work just hard enough not to get fired. I wonder if we will see this situation discourage young people from entering engineering, why go through the hassel if they are not seeing there senior counterparts reap any rewards. I dont recommend engineering to people anymore because you can make just as much money doing other random things (air traffic controler, etc), without the grill of a BS in engineering and all the rigomoreroll that comes with getting your PE and then maintaining it through continuing education, its embarrasing to tell people considering engineering that people with a PE and experience (ie not entry level) are making less than 6 figures, its like whats the point. I am doing my continuing education that should tide me over for 3 years and if I cant make a nice fatty well into the 6 figure income range I might start looking at something else, especially with the devaluation of the dollar, 6 figures wont even be all that pretty soon.


----------



## picusld (Jan 13, 2010)

rppearso said:


> Mary :D said:
> 
> 
> > rppearso said:
> ...


It is discouraging. I am just hoping that this is our March 6 2009 and that big things are on the horizon.

or not


----------



## rppearso (Jan 13, 2010)

picusld said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > Mary :D said:
> ...


Big things attached to big pay checks otherwise its just more hard work and low pay. If one is going to make low pay they might as well just work in R&amp;D, alot more fun than projects. There is talk where I am at that things are going to be picking up and when it happens contractor preference will change so I will be switched to a new contractor with a 40% raise, just waiting for that process to start.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 15, 2010)

rppearso said:


> picusld said:
> 
> 
> > DEEPTHI said:
> ...


Dude, you have no idea what you are talking about. You don't know anything about the military, military engineering, or civil service. Try speaking on topics you actually know something about. If you do that, perhaps we will have less of your rambling nonsensical posts.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

I know A LOT of people who have a BS who are Infantry Officers who would not take very kindly to your statements..

former 11bravo myself, enjoyed getting yelled at, being _cannon fauder_, and will always consider it the top's of any institution to be aprt of, you may be suprised at how it looks on a resume also.. but good luck with the job search.....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I know A LOT of people who have a BS who are Infantry Officers who would not take very kindly to your statements..
> 
> former 11bravo myself, enjoyed getting yelled at, being _cannon fauder_, and will always consider it the top's of any institution to be aprt of, you may be suprised at how it looks on a resume also.. but good luck with the job search.....


:unitedstates:


----------



## rppearso (Jan 18, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I know A LOT of people who have a BS who are Infantry Officers who would not take very kindly to your statements..
> 
> former 11bravo myself, enjoyed getting yelled at, being _cannon fauder_, and will always consider it the top's of any institution to be aprt of, you may be suprised at how it looks on a resume also.. but good luck with the job search.....


You have to have a Bachelors to be an officer of any sort so it stands to reason that infantry officers would have a Bachelors, im just saying its not engineering work (BTW I was an 09S and I HATED IT, I got out before going to OCS but I know a little about the process and the army in general). Sure any officer can have any degree even a BS in engineering (it would make me question how much they really wanted to be an engineer if they chose infantry over engineering, why even choose such a difficult major if your not going ot use it, anyways thats neither here nor there) but they are not preforming an engineering role so I Would not call that "job openings" in engineering, maybe last ditch despiration before starving on the streets (BTW that would send an awesome message to young people thinking about engineering lol, they would be thinking twice thats for sure). There is the army corp of engineers which is mostly civilian, I have heard the army corp is hard to get into as an actual army officer so im not sure what it is the other army engineers are doing? Anyways my point was thoes are not really viable job options for most engineers. If we keep minimizing the engineer and engineering degrees we will be like Haiti in a few generations.

Im not sure how having infantry officer on your resume would help you unless the interviewer was prior military *AND* liked it, I have met several people in engineering and design that were prior military and were not so gun ho, its like having a frat on your resume (I saw very little difference between (the non training events, like drill sgt time, etc) basic training and frat hazing, only looks good if the person interviewing you was greek otherwise its just wasting space on your resume. I think its funny that society accepts certian basic training treatment (not talking about the marksmanship, etc) and military indoctrination in general and frown upon frat hazing which are basicly the same thing, with the military its toughenning you up into a man and with the frat its senseless brutality LOL even though its exactly the same thing for the most part.

When I was down in colorado there was massive outcry about hazing at boulder, oh man front page news and on and on, then that marine died in basic by drowning in a pool and it blew over like nothing happened I dont even think the drill sgt was charged with man slaughter, he might have lost a strip and had some remedial training and that was about it if that even really happened who knows because it blew over so fast LOL.

In short unless its as a civilian the military is not a viable job option for most people and joining for lack of a better job is not a good reason to join the military.


----------



## picusld (Jan 18, 2010)

rppearso said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I know A LOT of people who have a BS who are Infantry Officers who would not take very kindly to your statements..
> ...


How about joining for the retirement package?

http://usmilitary.about.com/cs/generalpay/...tirementpay.htm

I sure would like to retire at 37 and then go and pursue my engineering career...

Are you comparing the "hazing" in order to drink beers and pick up girls to "hazing" to go fight in a war? That is kind of a leap...


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 18, 2010)

rppearso said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I know A LOT of people who have a BS who are Infantry Officers who would not take very kindly to your statements..
> ...


you my friend, are a maroon. Please stop talking now.


----------



## rppearso (Jan 18, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Im not sure what a maroon is but it does not sound very nice, not sure why you have to be mean.


----------



## rppearso (Jan 18, 2010)

picusld said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Yea if you joined at 17 without a degree you could get an enlisted man retirement or get your degree and retire at 42 as an officer, its not a bad deal if you can make it 20 years in the military without incident, but 20 years is a long time for incidents to occure, its just a matter of preference. Also you would be STARTING your engineering carrer at 42 yrs old when most people have ..... 20 years experience, a PE possibly an advanced degree and all sorts of project experience, its not impossible to get similar experience in the military but you have less control over your carrer path than you do in the civilian world, and if your carrer path is not going where you want it to your SOL and have to put up with it or get out without a retirement (and it could take you several years before you can get out depending on where you are at in your contract), so it sounds good on the surface but LOTS of things can go wrong and you can find yourself up crap creek without a paddle.

The way they rationalize the hazing may be different but the behavior is the same, also there is a very clear distinction between lagit training for war and hazing in basic training.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 18, 2010)

?????!!


----------



## picusld (Jan 19, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Keep in mind that this is the same rppearso that thought that he was going to be an instant millionaire because he got an engineering degree from the Colorado School of Mines. He also thinks that paying off his condo is the path to financial independence for life. Typical example of the entitled generation.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 19, 2010)

^ Exactly. = Maroon.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Keep in mind that this is the same rppearso that thought that he was going to be an instant millionaire because he got an engineering degree from the Colorado School of Mines. He also thinks that paying off his condo is the path to financial independence for life. Typical example of the entitled generation.


The same school I attended, but he somehow paid 7x as much for.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

so you were a commisioned officer candidate, which I recall is someone who after graduating from college enlists in the army, goes to BCT and then to OCS? how did you end up getting out?

most everyone thinks frat boys are a joke, but I dont think people have the same opinion of former military...

In the Engineering world I have come across relatively few people with military backgrounds, but the ones that do (that I have met) tend to be ahead of their peers.


----------



## rppearso (Jan 19, 2010)

Im not sure why ME paying off my own condo is an entitlement mentality because I dont want a roof over my head that hinges on my employment status I think that is smart.

Picusld - that is definitly an option and I know my moms cousin did that route, he retired as a bird cornel and then got a second retirement with the state, the thing is that 3500-4000 a month comes at a price, in the military you dont just go to work and go home to your wife, the risk of being exposed to deployment and going 1-2 years without sex is not my idea of a good time some are ok with doing that for 20 years.

Mechguy - for an engineering site where we are all professionals you are exceptionally rude. I dont know what a maroon is but it sounds like goading.

Roadguy - its been a mixed bag for me I have met several prior military several of them were not to thrilled with there experience to put it lightly, one guy was west point and he is pretty neutral about it, there was one guy that I did not know well that gave off that gun ho GI Joe presence which is fine since its not a military enviornment and he has equal or even less authority than I do since I dont believe he is a PE. If you look in the regs an 09S can esentially resign there commission before they get it at least in the national guard so thats what I did I did not like the idea of going to basic again. If they had forced the issue I would have had to stay in but would definitly not have signed up for avation as there was an additional 6 year contract they did not tell me about before I signed up so I likely would have done ft leonard wood which is the same place I did basic assuming I would have even passed OCS, im not sure how I passed basic but im pretty sure they pass everyone. I would never consider any of the military people I ran across to be "ahead of there peers", they simply were in the military in the past, some employers give veteran preference or hype up unrelated military expereince (the whole it makes you a man generation to get kicked around and spit on) but as far as raw engineering design experience ex military were sometimes at a disadvantage because MOST of the projects that uniformed engineering officers are involved in are of low complexity or they are so far removed from the technical aspects (as that is usually done by a contractor) there credibility suffers. Even on a project management side, typically a PMP would have a leg up. It must be a state to state thing, some states or companies are probably gun ho GI Joe and will hire ex military even if it does not make sense and others will say thats cool so what real experience do you have.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

rppearso said:


> Mechguy - for an engineering site where we are all professionals you are exceptionally rude. I dont know what a maroon is but it sounds like goading.


I think your propensity for making the same arguments over and over again, while they are repeatedly being proven as baseless, is the reason that you are treated poorly on message boards. I believe you mentioned in an earlier thrashing that you expected more "from this board", which I took to mean that you had encountered this type of retaliatory behavior before. I suggested then, and I will reiterate now, that perhaps it is you that brings out this attitude in other people. Stop blaming us and reflect on yourself.

BTW, Maroon is the Bugs Bunny pronunciation of moron.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## rppearso (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > Mechguy - for an engineering site where we are all professionals you are exceptionally rude. I dont know what a maroon is but it sounds like goading.
> ...


So what did I post that was baseless, we were just commenting on various experiences so my comments were based on my experiecnce which is not more or less valid than yours and some decided to get rude and nasty about it and decided to flame and goad. If you think something I say is total BS then point out the specific comment and say why. I think some people are just rude and it has nothing to do with me, I am not flaming anyone, you can dislike my expereinces or view points but how you react to that is a reflection on your character not mine.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

rppearso said:


> So what did I post that was baseless, we were just commenting on various experiences so my comments were based on my experiecnce which is not more or less valid than yours and some decided to get rude and nasty about it and decided to flame and goad. If you think something I say is total BS then point out the specific comment and say why.


I have seen every argument of yours about military engineering get shot to hell in this thread, yet you still repeat the same nonsense about the military being basically a death sentence. How many people have to prove you wrong before you admit that your conclusion based on a small sample size is wrong?


----------



## rppearso (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > So what did I post that was baseless, we were just commenting on various experiences so my comments were based on my experiecnce which is not more or less valid than yours and some decided to get rude and nasty about it and decided to flame and goad. If you think something I say is total BS then point out the specific comment and say why.
> ...


I am simply saying its not for everyone and when someone thinks of employment the military is generally not part of it since the military is more than employment its a complete lifestyle change, and its a change that not everyone would be excited about. I had aweful experences with the military so my view point is based on thoes sets of experences and others are GI Joe super hero and there view comes from that set of experience. Its a viable option for some, but its not a "job" as we would refer to a "job" in our cultural context its a way of life. There are great benifits to it but there are also significant draw backs or potential draw backs (deployments, PTRP, rank issues, forced moves to undesirable locations, etc ,etc)


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

rppearso said:


> Im not sure why ME paying off my own condo is an entitlement mentality because I dont want a roof over my head that hinges on my employment status I think that is smart.
> Picusld - that is definitly an option and I know my moms cousin did that route, he retired as a bird cornel and then got a second retirement with the state, the thing is that 3500-4000 a month comes at a price, in the military you dont just go to work and go home to your wife, the risk of being exposed to deployment and going 1-2 years without sex is not my idea of a good time some are ok with doing that for 20 years.
> 
> Mechguy - for an engineering site where we are all professionals you are exceptionally rude. I dont know what a maroon is but it sounds like goading.
> ...


You my friend, are far from professional. You speak on topics you know absolutely nothing about. Going through basic and then getting out does not qualify as "experience" in the military. You barely got your toes wet to figure out what its all about. I've spent a good 10 years either in the military or working with the military. I know what I'm talking about, and I still learn something new every day about the various services and agencies.

The other posters are correct. Your previous posts have already given you a bad reputation. To be blunt, you ramble with poorly thought out run on sentences. Even if you had a concrete point, no one can tell because we have no idea what you're talking about. If you even took the time to spell or use correct grammar, we may be able to cut you some slack. Unfortunately, everything about your posts are ridiculous.

What is really sad is no matter what good advice you get here, it won't be taken (Just as it wasn't taken from your previous posts). You just...don't....get....it.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> You my friend, are far from professional. You speak on topics you know absolutely nothing about. Going through basic and then getting out does not qualify as "experience" in the military. You barely got your toes wet to figure out what its all about. I've spent a good 10 years either in the military or working with the military. I know what I'm talking about, and I still learn something new every day about the various services and agencies.
> The other posters are correct. Your previous posts have already given you a bad reputation. To be blunt, you ramble with poorly thought out run on sentences. Even if you had a concrete point, no one can tell because we have no idea what you're talking about. If you even took the time to spell or use correct grammar, we may be able to cut you some slack. Unfortunately, everything about your posts are ridiculous.
> 
> What is really sad is no matter what good advice you get here, it won't be taken (Just as it wasn't taken from your previous posts). You just...don't....get....it.


:appl:


----------



## rppearso (Jan 20, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure why ME paying off my own condo is an entitlement mentality because I dont want a roof over my head that hinges on my employment status I think that is smart.
> ...


I guess I dont get what you are saying, but I got it loud and clear when I was in the military and the hand writing on the wall I seen was that it was a bad place to be. Going through basic twice (basic and OCS) was not my idea of a good time. Even after basic, in garison, I was chewed out and yelled at and my exposure to thoes individuals was minimal as I was guard so I could not imagine the treatment if you were doing that day in and day out. Um as far as the professional comment you might want to look at the scrolling bar, im doing the best I can to say civil but your a total jerk and im a professional CHEMICAL engineer, you being a jerk does not negate that fact. Actually your posts are consistant with someone who has been in the military for a long time so its not a total suprise, your posts are hostile and rude. I dont think there is anything to really get you just like being nasty and rude if someone has a view point inconsistant with yours.

It is really very sad, for a professional engineering forum I would not have expected there to be so many people that are a joke on here.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

^ You might be wise to use punctuation. Commas, periods, question marks, and even a well placed semi colon or colon would make your ramblings much more coherent.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2010)

rppearso said:


> ...your posts are hostile and rude. I dont think there is anything to really get you just like being nasty and rude if someone has a view point inconsistant with yours.


No his post is not hostile &amp; rude. It is straighforward and to the point. If you need your criticism sugar-coated and your hand held while you learn your lessons, then I agree the military may not be a place for you. On the flip side, the military might have been the right place for you despite the fact you didn't like it because they teach valuble traits like honor, teamwork, respect, and humility.

But I do think that sometimes you need to be able to take criticism as just that, and not take it as a personal attack on your feelings. You have to learn that not everyone will tip-toe through the tulips with you and that just because they are hard on you does not mean they hate you or are trying to attack you.

An old football proverb comes to mind: Don't get upset when someone yells at you, get upset when they stop. This means they have given up on you.

Which basically means that they are trying to push you to a level they think you are capable of. They won't push someone they think won't respond.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll be honest, calling you a maroon probably wasn't the best thing in the world to do. But my inner Bugs Bunny was getting quite frustrated by even reading one of your posts. And I'm done now -- I've given up because you'll just never get it. You may have passed the PE, but passing an exam does not make one professional. I wish your employer good luck ... he must need it in dealing with you. And I'm damn glad you didn't make it in the military... I'd hate to be in a foxhole with you.


----------



## rppearso (Jan 20, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> I'll be honest, calling you a maroon probably wasn't the best thing in the world to do. But my inner Bugs Bunny was getting quite frustrated by even reading one of your posts. And I'm done now -- I've given up because you'll just never get it. You may have passed the PE, but passing an exam does not make one professional. I wish your employer good luck ... he must need it in dealing with you. And I'm damn glad you didn't make it in the military... I'd hate to be in a foxhole with you.


"I'd hate to be in a foxhole with you" - I think that is something we can agree upon since I dont like being in foxholes. Thank you for agreeing that the military is not for everyone other than that I dont know what the lesson was you were trying to teach me other than just being mad at me because the military was not my thing and I had very credible reasons why.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

:brickwall: :suicide1:


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> :brickwall: :suicide1:


It's funny because it's true...


----------



## Dleg (Jan 22, 2010)

opcorn:

This thread is awesome!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

He's like Bean, Mr. Magoo, Inspector Clouseau, and Inspector Gadget all rolled into one. Have you noticed that the oblivious detective is a popular character in movies and cartoons?


----------



## rppearso (Jan 22, 2010)

Dleg said:


> opcorn:
> This thread is awesome!


Yea but I think its ran its course, as soon as people start talking about currant jam or one liner emoticons the thread is pretty much cooked, no one cares about your currant jam at christmas or an emoticon shooting itself it does not keep people engaged. Also no one cares about spelling mistakes so long as the content is juicy and people that hyper focus on spelling and post insesently will fizzle a thread unless there are enough people keeping the content engaging to drown him out. It is difficult to find an engaging group on any forum.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

rppearso said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > opcorn:
> ...


We are more than engaging. We just happen to engage people that think before they speak.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 22, 2010)

rppearso said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > opcorn:
> ...


How do you propose engaging in a conversation when the statements you post barely read at a middle school level? This isn't twitter or facebook where any smash of the keyboard will suffice. Believe it or not, most of the people here think out their responses before posting them. I understand that not everything needs to be a complete thought out thesis paper, but come on. You're a PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER. Act like one.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > Dleg said:
> ...


professional CHEMICAL engineer... get it right now, meow!

I just have to ask... WTF are you talking about when you mention a "jam at christmas?" Never mind.... I don't think I can handle reading the response...


----------



## rppearso (Jan 22, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > Dleg said:
> ...


Well the newspaper is writen at roughly an 8th grade level. I dont mind sprinkling in some more periods but I think people know what im saying but just disagree. I want to keep it engaging but things denigrating the discussion into personal attacks makes treads fizzle and its frankly boring. I cant even remember now what you were so contentious about in the first place with regards to my previous posts. Something about the military not being for me (or alot of other people for that matter) spun someone into a tirade of insults.


----------



## rppearso (Jan 22, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > rppearso said:
> ...


The jam at christmas was in reference to another thread that had great momentum but quickly fizzled because of various peoples retarded responses, like some jam they liked at christmas. Its like having sex with your wife and she is saying dirty things to you and you say "I like chocolate chip cookies", she is liable to be pissed off at you lol.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2010)

rppearso said:


> ... makes treads fizzle...


I usually go buy new tires when my 'treads fizzle'.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 22, 2010)

What do you do if your theads fizzle?

And would it be covered by government healthcare?

And is it true that Obamarama will be bailing out the currant jelly companies after the disasterous sales this holiday season?

lol, indeed!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2010)

Do they hold Obamarama at the roller rink?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 22, 2010)

Stay away from the roller rinks. Nothing but jailbait and trouble there....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2010)

Especially when the tread fizzle.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

^Ok, you guys almost cost me a keyboard. I almost spit coke all over it and the monitor reading this.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 22, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Ok, you guys almost cost me a keyboard. I almost spit coke all over it and the monitor reading this.


+1

I almost dropped an entire jar of my favorite christmas jam.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

rppearso said:


> The jam at christmas was in reference to another thread that had great momentum but quickly fizzled because of various peoples retarded responses, like some jam they liked at christmas. Its like having sex with your wife and she is saying dirty things to you and you say "I like chocolate chip cookies", she is liable to be pissed off at you lol.


So in this example, are you the wife, the husband mentioning cookies, or the person with the "retarded response"?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Ok, you guys almost cost me a keyboard. I almost spit coke all over it and the monitor reading this.


Sorry. If you'd like, I'll buy you a new one once the current currant crop comes in (after I've made jam, of course).


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 22, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > The jam at christmas was in reference to another thread that had great momentum but quickly fizzled because of various peoples retarded responses, like some jam they liked at christmas. Its like having sex with your wife and she is saying dirty things to you and you say "I like chocolate chip cookies", she is liable to be pissed off at you lol.
> ...


It's a trick question. He's the cookie being mentioned by the husband.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 22, 2010)

^^^^ Nice


----------

